# Smoked rabbit



## hobie (Jan 14, 2018)

May I use a smoking recipe for chicken, or do you have a recipe for rabbit, cut up or ground?


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 15, 2018)

I've never done one, but I would think if you brine it and then gave it a good coating of rub it should be good. I think finished temps should be at least 160*
Let us know how it goes.
Chris


----------



## ghostguy6 (Jan 15, 2018)

So far my only successful attempt at smoking a rabbit involved a brine, steak seasoning rub and wrapping with bacon. Even then I cold smoked and finished it on the bbq. Rabbit is so lean you need to induce some sort of fat or it will dry out and in my experience needs to come to temp quickly.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 15, 2018)

Here's one from my favorite "Rabbit Man".
He does Hundreds of Rabbits:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/memorial-day-weekend-smoke-rabbit-qview.94967/

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 15, 2018)

Another Great Rabbit "How-To":
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/a-rabbit-feast-qview.112011/


Bear


----------

